# RAF Mustangs in action (2 vids)



## CharlesBronson (Nov 4, 2010)

One of my favorites aircraft of ww2, the Allison powred Mustang, this time used as recce/ground attacker by the Royal Air force. The second video includes some guncams.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyapCAXZbEA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOunw8TYCB0_


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Good vids
makes a change to see P-51As in action


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 8, 2010)

nice find thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks CB!


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2010)

Great stuff CB, thanks.


----------



## stug3 (Nov 20, 2010)

Damn, those were good lookin machines. Looks-wise, I think I prefer the earlier Mustangs much like I prefer the fastback style of the mid-60s Barracuda/Charger, Ford Mustang, etc. over the later models.


----------

